# Beratung im großen Fluss (Equipment, Rute, etc)



## AnglerTommy (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Angel-Freunde!
Mein Wohnort ist Paraguay und ich angel im  großen Fluss "Rio Paraguay" (vergleichbar mit der Elbe?). Wir haben  bisher immer vom Ufer geangelt (privates Grundestück) und hauptsächlich  einen hier als "Mandei" bekannten Fisch gefangen. Das tun wir eigentlich  ausschließlich mit Grundangeln, wobei wir (wie ich grade beim schlau  lesen in diesem Forum gemerkt habe) bisher wohl zu wenig Gewicht benutzt  haben? |kopfkrat (30-50g)
Beim  letzten Mal habe ich dann zu meinem Erstaunen plötzlich eine ziemlich  wilde Dorado (goldener Raubfisch) an der Angel gehabt! Ich war  begeistert und hätte den Burschen auch fast bekommen, aber kurz vor dem  Ufer hat er dann doch die 50er Monoschnur (ja, ist viel zu dick - habe  jetzt ne 35er drauf |rolleyes) durch berissen oder gebissen   und ist abgehauen. Naja, der Wurm muss ihm wohl direkt am Maul vorbei  getrieben sein, denn soweit ich weiß gehen die nur auf kleine Fische  oder ein großes Bündel Tauwürmer...
Jetzt war ich mal wieder in Deutschland und habe dort viel Zeug geschenkt bekommen . Unter anderem auch Schnur und ein Rolle, sowie viele Kunstköder... Aber ich habe kaum eine Ahnung was ich damit nun tun kann |kopfkrat Haha!

Was ich also jetzt bräuchte wäre Hilfe beim einordnen meines vorhandenen Equipments, sowie Tipps zum Kauf einer zweiten Rute :q Vielen Dank schonmal an alle die bis hierher gelesen haben |bigeyes

Außerdem  haben wir jetzt eine kleines Boot (Nussschale) mit Motor und Anker, so  dass wir auch mal raus fahren wollen. Von dort hatte ich auch gedacht  wäre es sinnvoller die Kunstköder zu benutzen... oder?|kopfkrat

Vorhanden:

1.  Rute "CenTury - Dynamica TMD17802" 1,78cm Länge, 2teilig, Glass Fiber,  15-30 lbs (6,8 - 13,6kg), Wurfgewicht 5-10 oz (141 - 283g)

2. Rute "China - Golden Star", Teloskop, 5 Ringe, ca 3m

3. Rolle "DAM - Quick Finessa II 230" Weitwurfsystem, Schnur 0,25mm? (war schon drauf"), derzeit auf Rute 1

4. Rolle "Sumax - Legen LG30", Schnur "Select Brandungs-Schnur" 0,35mm /7,8kg, derzeit auf Rute 2

5.  Vorfach zum Grundangeln (Kann man hier fertig kaufen, die Schnurstärke  ist allerdings bei ca ,80mm? und damit eigentlich zu dick, da sie ja  immer dünner als die Hauptschnur ein sollte, oder?): Wirbel, dann 2x:  Knoten, zwei Perlen, Seiten arm (wie ne Feder, zum motieren eines  Hakens, zwei Perlen, Knoten und nach den beiden "Armen" ein Haken für  das Gewicht. Länge ca 60cm, an die Armen kommen idR zwei 16er Haken mit  jeweils nem halben Tauwurm.

6. Hier ein Auflistung der Dinge, die  ich nun noch bekommen habe und die ich gerne beim angeln auf die  besagte Dorado einsetzen würde :q:
- Spinner orange (Qualitätsprodukt von nem Freund)
- Wobbler? Kunstfisch, ca 3 inch, 2x dreier haken, rot/weiß
- Kopyto River Größe 4" ca. 10,5 cm VMC Barbarian Jig Gummifisch mit Angst-Drilling Größe 8, 18g Stand Up 
- 2x Gummifisch, ca 8cm mit Angstdrilling Größe 8
- 2x Stahlvorfach ca 60 cm
- 2x Gummi-Twister mit "Oktopus-Kopf" (so Fransen am Kopf)
- 1x So ne Art Stahlfisch, rot/schwarz, ca 100g, mit riesen Drilling |bigeyes
- Gewichte: 15 (rund), 25 (flach), 30&50 (Tropfen)
- Dann habe ich ein Zange inkl Seitenschneider, eine Hakenzange, ein Messer, einen "Doppel-Eimer" (mit Gitterkorb)...

Ich habe noch einiges an Krams... Aber das wäre mal so das Grobe.. Hahaha! 

Was ich kaufen möchte:
- Kescher (minimum 60 cm)
- Neue Rute

Ich wäre dankbar für Tipps zur Nutzung des vorhanden Equipments. 
Für  die neue Rute wäre es für mich hilfreich, wenn ihr mir Länge,  Wurfgewicht, Belastungsgrenze und so sagen könntet, da ich nur lokal  einkaufen kann 

Bitte keine Sprüche wie "Du solltest einen Angelkurs machen du Tierschänder" oder so - das gibt es hier in Paraguay nicht!

Lebensfreude :vik:


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beratung im großen Fluss (Equipment, Rute, etc)*

du solltest die einheimischen fragen


----------



## AnglerTommy (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beratung im großen Fluss (Equipment, Rute, etc)*



Jose schrieb:


> du solltest die einheimischen fragen



Haha - ist schwierig aktuell mit dem wenigen Spanisch, dass ich kann. Außerdem ist Angeln hier eher eine neue Mode - jedenfalls mit vernüftigem Equipment. Es gibt zwar einige Läden, in denen man Zubhör kaufen kann - eine gute Beratung habe ich allerdings noch nirgends erhalten #d


----------



## Lemmingx (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beratung im großen Fluss (Equipment, Rute, etc)*

Ich würde erstmal den Fisch googlen nach Lebensgewohnheiten (was frisst er?, in welchen Tiefen hälter er sich bevorzugt auf etc.), dann den Fluss selber, was gibt es noch für Fische etc., danach dann das Equip soweit möglich abstimmen. Haben die Raubfische Zähne = Stahlvorfach, hält der Fisch sich in der Tiefe und Strömung auf = mehr Gewicht(Blei) bzw. tieflaufende Wobbler, zu erwartende Fischgröße = Schnurdicke. Ohne Gewähr und ohne mich näher damit befasst zu haben würde ich wahrscheinlich eine Spinnrute mit 50-100g Wurfgewicht, 4000er Rolle, 0.19er geflochtene Schnur und ein Stahlvorfach benutzen. Als Köder Gummifisch oder Wobbler. Aber wie gesagt ohne Gewähr! Zur Köderführung gibt es genug Videos im Netz, denke das funktioniert überall


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beratung im großen Fluss (Equipment, Rute, etc)*

Mit welchen hiesigen Fischen sind die Zielfische denn vergleichbar? Ich konnte im Netz unter dem Namen "Mandei" auf Anhieb nix finden...


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beratung im großen Fluss (Equipment, Rute, etc)*

Hier was zum Dorado http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dourado

Der Fisch wurde unlängst mal wieder bei den Flussmonstern vorgestellt. Für den darfs schon was aus der XXL-Spin Ecke sein und möglichst von bester Qualität.


----------



## Jose (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beratung im großen Fluss (Equipment, Rute, etc)*



AnglerTommy schrieb:


> ...
> 5.  Vorfach zum Grundangeln (Kann man hier fertig kaufen, die Schnurstärke  ist allerdings bei ca ,80mm? und damit eigentlich zu dick, da sie ja  immer dünner als die Hauptschnur ein sollte, oder?)...



ein bisschen dialektik gefällig?

wenn vor ort vorfächer in ca. 80 an die einheimischen verkauft werden...

dann sind die nicht zu dick sondern deine hauptschnur ist zu dünn.


----------



## AnglerTommy (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beratung im großen Fluss (Equipment, Rute, etc)*

Hey Leute,
danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten / Kommentare :m

Zu den Einheimmischen kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer dass die meisten vom Boot aus mit Netz angeln...

Wegen des Gewichts habe ich gestern mal einen Versuch gewagt: Ich habe an meine 1. Rute mehrer Gewichte gehängt, die ein Gesamtgewicht von 115g hatten. Ich hatte so einen richtigen "Aha-Moment" als das Gewicht scheinbar zum ersten Mal überhaupt Grundkontakt bekam und die Schnur plötzlich durchhing :q Allerdings war es scheinbar noch zu wenig gewicht, da der Köder trotzdem ans Ufer trieb, sich dort in einer Wurzel verhakte und mein komplettes Vorfach am Ende im Fluss bleiben durfte 
Mein Plan ist jetzt auf jeden Fall die eine Rute auf Grundangeln zu spezialisieren und die 2te auf Raubfisch. Komisch ist nur, dass man hier nirgendwo mehr als 60g Gewichte kaufen kann... |bigeyes

Zu der Dorado kann ich nur sagen, dass ich diverse Berichte gelesen habe, wo die Art, die hier schwimmt an einem Haken mit Tauwürmern gefangen wurden - alle! Ich werde allerdings trotzdem bei deer nächsten Bootstour voll auf Gummifisch und Wobbler gehen und dann auf jeden Fall berichten wie es war.

Ein komplett neues Equipment ist grad nicht drin, aber ich habe jetzt auf den Kescher gekauft - in der Hoffnung, dass ich den demnächst mal gebrauchen darf :q

Nächter Angeltrip vom Boot aus:
Rute 1 mit 30-50g Gewicht und in Richtung Strömung treiben lassen mit Doppelhaken Vorfach.
Rute 2 abwechselnd mit GF, Wobbler und Spinner (natürlich am Stahvorfach) :vik:

Nächster Angeltrip vom Ufer:
2x Rute mit jeweils minimum 150g Gewicht (vorrausgesetzt ich bekommen das hier irgendwo |bigeyes) und jeweils Doppelhaken Vorfach.

Wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beratung im großen Fluss (Equipment, Rute, etc)*

Schnür dir mit Sisal Schnur Abrisssteine wie beim Wallerfischen und bring die mit dem Boot und nem Köfi aus. Würde es sogar direkt so wie beim Wallerfischen machen und mal gucken was passiert. Rutenhalter kannst dir evtl ein Rohr in den Sand tief eingraben. Abflussrohr, Bambus oder sonst was, sei erfinderisch. Reißleine nimmst halt ne  25er die kriegst mit deiner Century locker durch.
Kannst auch ein Wurmbündel damit fischen. Vorteil ist halt dein Köder bleibt da wo du ihn ablegst.


----------

